Ask HN: Do you password protect your SSH keys? - whitepoplar
======
gry
Yup. You can add a key to your agent using `ssh-add` to enter it once until
reboot or force a password reentry say every N hours.

[https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-appleosx-bsd-ssh-
ad...](https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-appleosx-bsd-ssh-add-agent-
command-set-lifetime/)

